# Peanut Butter Vinyl



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone know where i can get some................

If so, how much a yd?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Aug 25 2006, 08:31 AM~6039939
> *Anyone know where i can get some................
> 
> If so, how much a yd?
> *



you can get some marine vinyl "simulated leather" at joanns fabrics!

30 dollars a yrd


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2006, 11:20 PM~6044985
> *you can get some marine vinyl "simulated leather" at joanns fabrics!
> 
> 30 dollars a yrd
> *


Whoa!!!!!


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

whoa 30 a yrd............that's top notch........ :0


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 25 2006, 08:20 PM~6044985
> *you can get some marine vinyl "simulated leather" at joanns fabrics!
> 
> 30 dollars a yrd
> *


whats the difference between marine vinyl and regular vinyl?


----------



## loced_out_killa (Feb 21, 2005)

marine vinyl is made for boats so it can get soaking wet and wont ruin it


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

got 6 peanut butter leather hides for $500 shipped in the US. :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Nov 7 2006, 06:56 PM~6523207
> *got 6 peanut butter leather hides for $500 shipped in the US.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Nov 7 2006, 03:56 PM~6523207
> *got 6 peanut butter leather hides for $500 shipped in the US.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Still looking to get into some Blood stain red leather ... I bought a red leather jacket in a color that is damn close to the color im looking for ...... Lmk if you can pm me with some pics of the colors you have available.... Thanks, BOB_T


----------

